# So I just dropped $120 at the local photo shop



## explody pup (Mar 1, 2005)

To develope 5 rolls of film.  Yipe!

That's about the same as a nice folder camera.

I know I'm being overcharged there, but I've had nothing but bad luck with Wal-Mart and the local drug stores.  So I think I'm going to start developing my own film.  Then, instead of printing it, I'll buy a good negative scanner and selectively print out only what I want at some online photo shop until I can find/afford a better solution.

I've been reading a bit about darkroom practices and am still fuzzy on developing.  How different is the process for BW and color film?  Is this something I could do entirely in a blackout bag (or whatever you call it???) and then let it hang dry exposed to light or do I need to actually black out an entire room?

Or better yet, does anyone have a favorite FAQ or website for this?  The few sites I have found useful never really cover my specific needs.

Anyhow, thanks in advance.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 2, 2005)

For developing only, you do not need a darkroom, as long as you have a changing bag to use to load the film (or even if you have a closet or a bathroom with no windows, those could work too, just someplace with NO light). Once the film is loaded in the tank, it can all be done in the light.

B&W and color are done pretty much the same, except color needs more precise temperatures and the chemicals are more expensive and more toxic.  Everyone says it is still cheaper to have a lab do color film.  Just do dev only without prints and it can be pretty cheap ($2 last time I did it).  B&W is definitely cheaper to do yourself.


----------



## sbalsama (Mar 2, 2005)

I would say what you're paying is...atrocious. Oriecat is right, it's a lot better just to have them develop only when it comes to color film. Wow, 24 dollars a roll!! I thought paying the 6.99 at CVS was bad -_- (about 10-11 bucks at the local pro shop). 

No need to black out a room, only need darkness to the load the film so long as you're using a daylight safe tank (i.e. Paterson). Good luck man, but I would consider having them dev only for the color film.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 2, 2005)

Exactly what they said. Find a decent lab, and have them develop your negs. Cost you a few bucks and takes about 15min. You don't want to start messing with that chemistry. Very high sulphur fumes in the fix. You'll be smelling that stuff for a while. And temps have to be controlled way more then in B&W.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 2, 2005)

Find a cheaper lab.  The "pro" labs around here charge about $13 to develop and print a roll of 36 exp C41.

Get the neg scanner, and then have the local lab only develop the film (no prints, costs $3 per roll of C41 around here), and you can scan them yourself, and see which ones you want to have printed.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 2, 2005)

After I posted here, I noticed you posted in the gallery your first holga shots.  Were all 5 rolls 120 size?  120 is more expensive, but that still seems crazy to me.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 2, 2005)

For me a roll of 120 C41 is cheaper to get developed and printed than a roll of 36 exp 35mm C41.  Under $4 for the dev, and $0.65 to $75 a print, so it's still only $11 for 10 or 12 prints.

If you can't find anyone closer, here's a good lab.  They offer very nice quality at reasonable prices for E6, C41, and BW.  You'll have to pay shipping.  They'll be glad to have your business.

The Image Works, Inc.
711 W. 23rd St.
Lawrence, KS 66046

Phone: 785-865-0777


----------



## explody pup (Mar 2, 2005)

oriecat, two of the rolls were 120, two were 36-exposure 35mm and one was 24 exposure 35mm.  I know that'll drive up the cost, but still, I think $120 was way too much.

ksmattfish, $75 A PRINT!  HOLY SQUIRRELS!  Okay, I know that was a typo.  Just being a dork.

By the way, do you know what summer heat would do to film if it was being shipped?


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 2, 2005)

explody pup said:
			
		

> $75 A PRINT!  HOLY SQUIRRELS!  Okay, I know that was a typo.



Oh yeah, I meant $0.75


----------



## probe1957 (Mar 3, 2005)

It has been years (25 yikes) since I did any of my own developing, but I did quite a lot back then.  While things quite possibly have changed a lot since then, as I recall, temperature control was a real issue with color slides.  From memory - b&w developer temp 68 deg +/- 5 degrees.  Color developer temp 100 deg +/- 1/3 deg.


----------

